# Some pics of my cichlids



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

a few pics of my Jewel ,male and female jack dempseys, blood parrot and what i beleive is a male Firemouth


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

and the reason my jewel has no tailfin in the first pic is due to finrot....which i successfully treated and he is growing it all back...he now has around a cm or more back already. He is doing great....eating and seems as healthy as ever


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I wish your Jewel a fast recovery


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank You Fishboy, I appreciate it. He was my first cichlid.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

could anyone help me out and tell me if my firemouth is a male or female so i kno for sure? thanks


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice fish - glad your Jewel is bouncing back!


----------



## KRIBS (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice fish. The firemouth looks good. :-D


----------

